# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] Καθετη λευκη γραμμη

## sisman

Καλησπέρα. Πρόσφατα μου δώσανε μία LG w2261v-pf χάρισμα αφού είχε πρόβλημα και δεν δούλευε.

Μόλις άλλαξα λάμπες ccfl η οθόνη δούλεψε αλλά με μια μεγάλη κάθετη λευκή γραμμή που δεν υπήρχε πριν.

Το πρόβλημα είναι επισκευάσιμο; που προσδιορίζετε; την οθόνη την έχω ακόμα ανοικτή για κάτι διορθώσεις στα καλώδιο που έχω να κάνω.

17499975_10212679997133789_1886020638_o.jpg

----------


## GeorgeZ

T-con, flex, lvds cable?

----------

